# Temperature Gauge Fluctuating



## newtovw1 (Jul 11, 2013)

We recently purchased a 2009 VW Routan. It has 61,000 miles on it and so far we love it. I noticed the other day the temperature gauge rising up from just below 200 to 210 quickly and then falling back to just below 200 quickly. I was traveling up a 3 mile mountain on an 80 degree day. Anyone have this happen to them? I have about 1000 miles left on the warranty from the dealer. 

Thanks


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

This seems to be very normal.
A/C on, climbing up, towing a trailer - makes engine work harder. Sitting in traffic or stop-n-go cycle accounts for worse engine cooling. The electric fan, if properly working, is capable of keeping the car within the safe range at all times.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I did recently notice about a week ago and then again the other day that my temp is going from center to one line over. I don't believe it has ever done that, but then again I don't drive it regularly. It caught my eye and I asked my wife if that was normal; she didn't know. It seemed different to see it go that far as I have not seen that when pulling. That said, it was 104 Deg and slow on the freeway. I am guessing it is normal. It was eye catching though.

I had a 98 Dodge Ram 12 Valve Cummins that was known to have a defective oil pressure sensor. A TSB to fix it basically made it a dummy gauge. The computer would get updated to always read the same unless it wasn't working.


----------



## newtovw1 (Jul 11, 2013)

*Thank you*

Thank you for replying. I had to go to the store today. It was a little cooler out today and I decided to turn off the AC coming up the mountain. Temperature remained in it's normal position.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

late to the party.. but thats normal. when the car is in traffic/doing hard work, coolant temps go up, so the needle goes up as well. 

when on the highway, it will go down as the engine breathes much cooler and fresher air. 

all cars do this, but most cars I believe have sensors that even though temps will swing both ways by about 10 degrees, they still show the same temperature.


----------



## vw9 (Jul 13, 2013)

We are inthe smokey mnts and my temp went just over 200 on the gauge. 2010 se 3.8, already had to have the valve cover gasket replaced at 14,xxx miles. It blew out 3 quarts, which i am now burning off the engine since its getting so hot. Full syn might help the temps instead of blend. Ill try it next oil change.


----------



## Steveaut (Sep 16, 2010)

I just surpassed 55k miles and decided to start doing my own oil changes and to switch to synthetic. My logic to this point was let the dealer do service while under engine warranty to avoid any claim of lack of maintenance and to capitalize on free 36k maintenance. I just did my first oil change. Wow, talk about one of the easiest vehicles to do an oil change. The easiest one I have owned. Oil filter and plug accessible without lift and quick and easy to change. I used Mobil 1 full synthetic and a Bosch filter. I also switched to the K&N air filter. And we put on Michelin Defender AT tires almost a year ago. Everything is good. Stock tires went about 43k. Vehicle performs great thus far. My brother-in-law is trying to talk me into trying to pull his 22ft boat to see how it will perform. I don't know about that one. Any advice?


----------



## Artem (Dec 26, 2012)

It will tow with no problems. People in Europe tow such things with key cars like Fiat Punto 1.25 liter engine.


----------



## Ipfreely49 (Jul 20, 2011)

I tow with mine all the time 2011 SE and no problems or difficulty stopping or accelerating.


----------

